
The Problems with the FBI’s Email Investigation Went Well Beyond Comey - OliverJones
https://www.propublica.org/article/problems-with-fbi-clinton-email-investigation-went-well-beyond-comey
======
OliverJones
The IT screwups in this slow train-wreck of a story are fascinating (to me,
anyhow).

email messages stashed on laptops? Why? decently secure web mail was at least
five years old at the time in question. WTF?

using Microsoft Outlook for conducting public business? (It's unlikely "Carlos
Danger" was using Thunderbird or Eudora, right?) Aren't that program's
vulnerabilities well known? It's improved since then, but still. WTF?

email servers in residential cellars? Really? In rich peoples' residential
cellars, people who can surely afford to pay a service provider and buy a TLS
certificate? Bizarre. It was bizarre ten years ago; that's not hindsight. WTF?

The FBI putting legions of investigators on a thing like this and still taking
many months to sort it out? WTF?

(You may remember that former CIA director Brennan had his AOL email account
pwned by a teen. [https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/teen-
hackers-a-5-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/teen-
hackers-a-5-year-old-could-have-hacked-into-cia-directors-emails) CIA
DIRECTOR??? AOL??? WTF?)

I wonder whether people in the public eye have gotten any better at this
stuff?

